

An interactive demo on how declarative Lisp is - okertanov
http://okertanov.github.com/2012/04/14/declarative-factorial

======
muyuu
Interesting, however I'm not very convinced it's a good idea for a primer.
That's a lot more confusing than it would be without the natural language
macro hacks.

